# Water lillies



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

We have had some healthy water lillies that would produce beautiful flowers over last 7 or 8 years...this year they have not surfaced...I took a look today and it looks like they are all dead...does anyone have any idea if these lillies only last for so many years?? Originally






,
I thought the cold water temps thru April stiffled their development but they look dead.
Any info or thoughts appreciated.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I think I incorrectly identified the plants in pond as lillies when I believe they are water Iris instead.
I have done some research but could find no information that would give reason as to why such a large die off...again if anyone has any information that they would like to share it would be appreciated...


----------

